# '93 altima GXE Dashlights



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

i installed a jvc deck into my 5spd altima 3 months ago.. when the deck was installed i removed the 5 disc changer, i have no lights working on my dash or my clock.. my clock works if my headlights are off but when they are on the clock doesnt work.. how do i get my dashboard lights to work i cant tell what speed im going at night. please help i have the wires for the deck butt connected correctly with the correct wires going to the correct wire... is there a factory amp somewhere that i need to remove? Please help

thanks


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

when you installed the deck, did you use the 'earth' wire in the original deck loom or did you find a new chassis earth under the dash somewhere?????
if you used the 'earth' in the loom, remove it and earth the wire from the deck, to the chassis somewhere. then check your fuse box for blown lighting fuses and replace any that are blown.
I've had this happen on a car before and that's how we fixed it. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What do you have the Red/Yellow and the Red/Blue wires connected to on the head unit harness?

Troy


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

red - red (being power) yellow to yellow for memory batery acc and my blue is connect to my remote for my amplifier


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am sure those those connections are fine... I am asking about what is connected to the dash harness red wire with a yellow stripe and the other red wire with a blue stripe?

Troy


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

i will have to look on saturday.. i have two harnesses one going for the speakers i believe and the other one is for mostly the deck.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

as i said before..... check your earth!!!!!


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

earth as in the black ground wire?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

in the factory harness there is a illumination wire that wire will show ground(so you think its the right ground wire) but actually if yu turn your lights on it gets power, then when that wire has power and its connected to the dround wire of the radio its a short and pops the fuse. so moral of the story is just always ground the head unit to some bare metal behind the radio.


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

so are you trying to say to ground the orange illumination wire?


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

KA24Tech - i took the deck out i have an extra factory harness.. (blue with silver squares) and (red with silver squares) both wires going into a factory harness and stuck going no where.... so thats an open red and blue.. do i take that as ground the blue and hook red as positive ? suggestions on that one pleaseee i have no clue where to wire those ones into maybe red to power and blue to remote?

edit:
sorry there is also a red wire with a silver stripe (or black) hard to tell at 3:10am and it also is part of the three wires in a factory harness going nowhere theres nothing to plug them into.. so overal here it is

going to a factory harness 
Red Wire with Silver Squares
Red Wire with Silver line down it
Blue wire with silver Squares
all leading to factory harness pluging into nothing


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

no do not ground the illumination. jus cap it off and leave it.


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

yep there cut going no where


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

are yu still having the problem? and if yu are write wat color yu got going to wat. and if yu cut the factory harness or did yu get a harness???


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

Yellow - Yellow
Red - Red
Black - Black -black that is grounded on my metal behind the deck and to the left abit
orange white - orange white
orange - cut off with mars cap
blue white - remote for subs
blue white - blue whitch is blue from speaker harness - blue white whitch is part of the cd harness (NOT the harness that goes into the deck the harness that plugs into the other harness that leads to the deck if u understand.

There are no "cut" wires at all except for the orange that is the illumantion i bought the wire harness.

edit:
then i have the speakers wired up but no need to list those i dont think.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

the only head units that i know of that hav a orange white on them is pioneer. but even if it is, disconnect it and cap off all the orange wires. but yu said yur head unit has 2 blue/whites???? sony has a blue white and a blue... could that be it???


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

i have a jvc deck.... orange white is connected to orange white currently and pure orange is cut

from the factory harness i have blue white on the deck portion of the harness and a blue white on the speaker harness since theres two harnesses.. that plug in on the altima's


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok well only connect the 
yellow + constant
red + ignition
black - ground

blue/white + remote turn on(if yu hav an amp)

white + front left
white/black - front left

grey + front right
grey/black - front right

green + rear left
green/black - rear left

purple + rear right
purple/black - rear right

do not hav either orange connected.


----------

